# Appletviewer - Befehl nicht bekannt



## VanWarbux (25. Mrz 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei ein Applet zu schreiben und würde es gern im Appletviewer testen, hab auch schon eine passende HTML dafür, aber ich finde einfach nicht den passen Befehl um es per Eingabeaufforderung zu starten.

appletviewer test.html  - klappt nicht.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen .


----------



## McLing (19. Apr 2014)

Hallo, 

Wenn die HTML-Datei einen korrekten Applet-Aufruf enthält, kann ich mir eigentlich nur noch ein Pfad-Problem vorstellen: entweder wird die _appletviewer.exe _nicht gefunden, oder sie findet die _test.html _nicht. Die Überschrift Deines Postings legt nahe, dass hier der erste Fall vorliegt: wahrscheinlich enthält der Suchpfad keinen Eintrag zu den Java-JDK-Tools.

MfG McLing.


----------

